# She wouldn't eat the Pork Liver



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax refused to eat the entire bowl. Finally, I got her to eat the chicken and an egg. Tried cutting up the liver and mixed it with a bit of sour cream (we're out of cottage cheese). she thought that was grand until she got back to the liver.

Is there another organ that they like better? Is beef or chicken liver milder than pork?

I would have the Queen of Pickiness.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I feed chicken liver a lot because it is cheaper than the beef and pork in my area and it is easier to find.

Have you tried mushing it up and hiding it in amoung her MM?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

no. Didn't try that but she's so picky she refused the entire bowl for over an hour. We had to keep giving it to her and then picking it back. My guess is she will NEVER eat pork liver unless it's really well hidden in something. We have several packages of it from a hog that was butchered last fall.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Did you try serving it frozen?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Mine eat it frozen (pork or beef) and I just mix it with their ground MM if it's thawed. I did just order some beef kidney and it was pretty cheap for 2lbs worth...I hope they like it!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Try frozen. 
Try searing it with a bit of garlic and olive oil.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

okey dokey...frozen or seared it is.

I don't grind Jax's MM so mixing it in isn't an option.

Let me know how the kidney works out for you!!

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

My two get beef liver and adore it. If the pork continues to not work I would try a different animal. Good luck!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Just like with a kid you just have to keep trying to give it to her.The short time I fed RAW Athena refused it in the beginning but after a few tries she ate it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My son asked what liver tasted like as I was chopping and bagging it. How do I tell him "Well...even the dog wouldn't eat it?"


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08My son asked what liver tasted like as I was chopping and bagging it. How do I tell him "Well...even the dog wouldn't eat it?"












Where the heck do you find pork liver? I can't find anything but chicken and beef around here.....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We bought have a hog last year. The pork liver is left from that. I think there are 2 or 3 packages so I thought I would use them up....Jax has other ideas. Every time I would tell her to eat she leaned on me harder.









Guess I can't blame her. We plugged up the toilet with liver when Mom wasn't looking.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I found the pork liver at the Piggly Wiggly--in those little packages that the beef liver come in, you know where they look like sliced up cranberry sauce? That's the only place I found it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gave the liver to her frozen....NOPE
Then I seared it in olive oil and garlic....she licked all the oil and garlic up and then laid down.

So...what's the next organ to try? Is beef or chicken livers milder than pork?

btw...the stray kittens outside are loving the liver!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Try chicken livers. The other easy-to-get organ is kidney and if she doesn't like the taste of liver she's most likely going to HATE kidneys.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Crazy Dog!! She slurped the chicken livers right down. 

20 oz for $1.49...is that a good price? I was pretty happy with it.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We tried the beef kidney tonight and they both gulped it...of course I think mine will eat anything. But while preparing it today, I noticed it doesn't have the same smell as the pork/beef livers had.


----------

